# Lookin For a new Urban/Dj/freeride machine for under1,000



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Im looking for a Urban/Dj/freeride machine for under1,000* that can shred anything i throw at it im 6'0 185lbs and im starting to push my bike past its limits.*so its time to upgrade got any suggestions or does anyone wanna trade?*

i ride a 2005 gt chucker 1.0ss (im running the chain tighter than shown now








)


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

eastern night train, kona jump bike.
try the search tool theres loads of other threads on this


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

I have asked people this same question and about 95 percent of them say the easter night train. Its 999.00 and it looks amazing http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI309R00-Eastern+Night+Train+26+Complete+Bike.aspx


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

im lookin for a bike just as good as the night train but for a cheaper price any one got good websites for cheaper prices? or any other suggestions or anyone wanna trade?


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

anything but kona or KHS


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> anything but kona or KHS


Don't listen to him, the Konas are awesome dirt jumpers IMO.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

me no like knoas, night train, nemsis project if thats how much ur willing to pay for a frame


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

azonic steelhead, DMR frames,


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

if your cool with ss, fork over the cash for the nightrain.


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

im cool with it but i dont want to spend that much bank unless theres nothin cheaper for same quality i can always upgrade things...and if anyones wantin to trade....im willing


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the night train is pretty far up the quality chart. but id your gonna be using this for serious freeride action id think youd want gears, and maybe a really beefy frame (like the evil imperial)


----------



## ecgravity (Jul 17, 2006)

p2 cromo.

p.s. what's wrong with the GT? Is it breaking down or are you just wanting something new/better.


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

im just want something newer and better the bike runs like a dream though


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

i was looking at the p1 or p2 but im just wondering what else is out there


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yea Night Train if you want SS or STP if you want gears and a front brake.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

FastFreerider91 said:


> im lookin for a bike just as good as the night train but for a cheaper price


you're a damn idiot.
the reason the night train comes so highly recommended is that it is very nicely spec'ed for how cheap it is...
it's a smoking deal, about as good as you're likely to get without going used.
that being said, go used.


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

i think i would rather but the p1 just for the price and all or anyone wanna trade?


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

I know alot of people put down the company but the new 2007 iron horse chimpira is one of the most fun bikes ive ever ridden. Ive been riding my friends for about a month now and it can handle anything Now that school is out ill be out every day on it seeing if i cant break something


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

the iron hoarse looks too long and "traily"


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

How much is that iron horse you are talking about because i have seen an iron horse dj and i think its the one your talking about and i love the looks of it but i havent found a price


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i have a giant stp and i love it


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

STP (I love mine), That Eastern NT is THE SS for a complete.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

My friend got the single speed 2007 chimpira for $800 but it regularly costs i think $1000 but im not quite sure so check out the website www.ironhorsebikes.com


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

eastern NT is your best bet flat out...steel frame, great parts, 14mm rear axle etc...such a great bike for the money. also the atomlab completes would work great but both are slightly more then the eastern so probably no go. you could also always shell out the dough for a new frame...and then upgrade parts slowly. also if you only do DJ and street riding, you mite want to consider a BMX bike. they are way strong, reliable and so much cheaper..


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

i do light fr and trails also


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a Bakuto, same frame as the Chimpira, it is too "traily", and tall. You can DJ and urban on it, but there are much better choices. A 6" fork is really long for a DJ/urban bike IMO. I ride the Bakuto as my AM/light freeride bike and use another, more specific bike for urban/DJ, go for the nighttrain, dollar for dollar it is an awesome value, plus you can run rear pegs!


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

i basically ride like Cam Mccaul.


----------



## bumcobra (Feb 14, 2006)

p bike or kona


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> eastern NT is your best bet flat out...steel frame, great parts, 14mm rear axle etc...such a great bike for the money. .


when are they going to be available - anyone know?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

FastFreerider91 said:


> i basically ride like Cam Mccaul.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

FastFreerider91 said:


> i basically ride like Cam Mccaul.


:nono:

Bwahahaha!!!!!!!!!!:crazy: :skep: ut: :bluefrown: I assume you mean that you need as durable and quality a bike as Cam. Well, the way I see it, there are two ways for that to be. First you can either be really good and therefore need a bike corresponding to your skills  OR you completely suck and need a bike tough enough that will hold up to your ermmmm....uhhhhh...."skills" (@ crashing & burning)

Anyway, the STP is an awesome frame. My friend has the STP2, and even though the components are crap, the frame is beastly. The night train is also awesome (steel is real!:thumbsup and the p1 and p1 cromo are good...

I would have expanded on my response if you didn't say that you rode like Cam...

Tim


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

As someother people said i would look into the STP or Eastern Night Train


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, if you also going to do trails and light freeride then your are deffinately going to want gears. I think you should go to some shops, see what they have in your price range, and test some bikes out. The Specialized P.2 CR-MO looks like a good bike, the Specialized site has it listed for around $800 and it comes with gears. And as others have said look at the Giant STP and Kona's.


----------



## FastFreerider91 (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah im good almost never crash and if i do it for a retarded reason so its not a bad one
at the moment im riding a 2005 gt chucker ss upgraded seat post and saddle crank set and bb lol top cap, bars it really needs a new fork now


----------

